# JSF Table Dataprovider



## Guest (18. Jul 2007)

Hallo!

Ich arbeite gerade an einem Projekt, und muss in diesem eine Tabelle benutzen um mehr oder weniger dynamisch Werte darin anzuzeigen.
Es soll so funktionieren, dass am Anfang eine leere Tabelle existiert und eine Combobox, wo man Werte auswählen kann, die dann in die Tabelle eingefügt werden können.
Danach sollen die Werte in der Tabelle stehen inklusive eines Buttons, mit welchem man die Zeile wieder löschen kann.

Jetzt habe ich aber schon einiges im Internet gesucht, aber immer nur Seiten gefunden, wo erklärt wird, wie man Daten aus der Datenbank in die Tabelle einfügt, ich möchte aber Objekte "dynamisch" einfügen.

Wäre euch daher sehr dankbar, am besten an hand eines Beispieles, wie sich soetwas realisieren lässt.

Tools, die ich verwende: Netbeans 5.5.1, VWP 5.5.1, Tomcat 5.5.17


----------



## WeirdAl (18. Jul 2007)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier weiter.

Cu
Alex


----------



## Guest (19. Jul 2007)

Ich kenne den Link schon, er behandelt die DataTable, ich schlage mich aber seit 2 Tagen mit der Tabelle herum welche Netbeans mit dem VWP mitliefert.
Aber ich glaube ich werde mir weiteren Ärger ersparen und auf die DataTable umsteigen.

Falls jemand aber Tips zur anderen Tabelle hat, möchte ich sie gerne lesen.

Trotzdem Danke.


----------

